# Oops .. something went wrong. Cant tip in app!



## BossLadyRR

This started June 1st for me. I can no longer tip in the app. I'm very busy and rarely have cash but I tip very well. I uninstalled and re-installed but it still doesn't work. I've called Uber 4 times but can't figure out how to get through. I hate to start using Lyft but I dont want to be the ahole that doesn't tip. Has anyone had this issue and was there a resolve?


----------



## Uber's Guber

BossLadyRR said:


> I can no longer tip in the app. I'm very busy and rarely have cash but I tip very well. I uninstalled and re-installed but it still doesn't work.


 Sure, sure......
You probably tell this excuse to all your drivers.....


----------



## BossLadyRR

If anyone has any actual help that would be great =) I've read other people have had the same issue. I wouldn't spend the time registering for this group if I wasn't concerned about it. I don't know what else to do but stop using uber =(


----------



## Uber's Guber

BossLadyRR said:


> If anyone has any actual help that would be great


If you really cared about the drivers, you would tip in cash only. Uber can't be trusted to pass the in-app tip to the driver.


----------



## redd38

Are you on an iPhone? I had a passenger say he was having the same problem so he gave me his phone at the end of the ride, I couldn't find a way to tip either.


----------



## AllGold

Do you have the latest version of the app?

If you've updated and still can't tip in-app, I think you have the ability to tip later from the emailed receipt.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

BossLadyRR said:


> This started June 1st for me. I can no longer tip in the app. I'm very busy and rarely have cash but I tip very well.


Is it really that hard to carry a single $5 bill? (or $20 bill in your case, since you "tip very well")
Ok. So you're busy. Is carrying a single piece of paper money the tipping point for you, going from busy to overwhelmed?


----------



## Rakos

WOW....just WOW....

Come on you guys...

Here you have an ideal rider...

And you respond to her this way...????

Please keep trying Ms. RR....

Rakos


----------



## BossLadyRR

I appreciate that. I was baffled by the response mentality. I don't have an iphone as someone asked, I'm android. I've actually been through 2 phones since this started so it's not device related. I tried tipping from the emailed receipt and nothing happens when you click on it. I've deleted and reloaded the app. It's not a problem with the credit card because we are using it on another phone in the same household. I'm curious if my tips were too big and uber didn't want to pay the CC fees and somehow blocked my ability? I tried calling Uber but that's a joke. I ran into someone that had the same problem. They had actually done a google search and read this thread so I'm definitely not the only one with this problem. If I find a solution I'll post for sure!


----------



## Bpr2

BossLadyRR said:


> I appreciate that. I was baffled by the response mentality. I don't have an iphone as someone asked, I'm android. I've actually been through 2 phones since this started so it's not device related. I tried tipping from the emailed receipt and nothing happens when you click on it. I've deleted and reloaded the app. It's not a problem with the credit card because we are using it on another phone in the same household. I'm curious if my tips were too big and uber didn't want to pay the CC fees and somehow blocked my ability? I tried calling Uber but that's a joke. I ran into someone that had the same problem. They had actually done a google search and read this thread so I'm definitely not the only one with this problem. If I find a solution I'll post for sure!


Tip in cash

--resolved-


----------



## RynoHawk

BossLadyRR said:


> I appreciate that. I was baffled by the response mentality. I don't have an iphone as someone asked, I'm android. I've actually been through 2 phones since this started so it's not device related. I tried tipping from the emailed receipt and nothing happens when you click on it. I've deleted and reloaded the app. It's not a problem with the credit card because we are using it on another phone in the same household. I'm curious if my tips were too big and uber didn't want to pay the CC fees and somehow blocked my ability? I tried calling Uber but that's a joke. I ran into someone that had the same problem. They had actually done a google search and read this thread so I'm definitely not the only one with this problem. If I find a solution I'll post for sure!


To cut through all of the chaos, what you should gleam from here is most of us don't know any more than you do. We are not Uber employees and we have no insider knowledge in how the app works. As long as Uber gets their portion of the fare, they really won't care to go out of the way.

You can try ending one of your support messages with, "If this cannot be resolved, then I will go to Lyft" and that might make their bot kick it to an actual person as Uber hates to part with paying customers. Otherwise if you really want to tip, you may want to carry some bills with you.


----------



## AllGold

RynoHawk said:


> To cut through all of the chaos, what you should gleam from here is most of us don't know any more than you do. We are not Uber employees and we have no insider knowledge in how the app works...


I would actually go one step farther and say you (the original poster) know more about the rider app than most drivers if you use it a lot. I think for the majority of drivers, it's rare to take a ride and use the rider app.

And just for the record, Uber support for the driver app is lousy, too.


----------



## Brunch

It's better to tip with cash on Uber anyway. If for some reason the driver wants to ding your rating, the cash tip could help. The driver has no way of knowing that you're going to tip until after they rate you and the rating can't be changed. Please note: Experienced drivers know that people who say they are going to tip in the app really don't, so you rating should drop if you bring it up.


----------



## _SEAM_

BossLadyRR said:


> I appreciate that. I was baffled by the response mentality. I don't have an iphone as someone asked, I'm android. I've actually been through 2 phones since this started so it's not device related. I tried tipping from the emailed receipt and nothing happens when you click on it. I've deleted and reloaded the app. It's not a problem with the credit card because we are using it on another phone in the same household. I'm curious if my tips were too big and uber didn't want to pay the CC fees and somehow blocked my ability? I tried calling Uber but that's a joke. I ran into someone that had the same problem. They had actually done a google search and read this thread so I'm definitely not the only one with this problem. If I find a solution I'll post for sure!


Sucks that you tried Uber and they can't even help. Should post on their social media, that usually will get their attention and gets things moving.


----------



## hb091666

BossLadyRR said:


> This started June 1st for me. I can no longer tip in the app. I'm very busy and rarely have cash but I tip very well. I uninstalled and re-installed but it still doesn't work. I've called Uber 4 times but can't figure out how to get through. I hate to start using Lyft but I dont want to be the ahole that doesn't tip. Has anyone had this issue and was there a resolve?


I’ve had the same problem. I don’t have ****ing cash, the app is supposed to work and it doesn’t. Switching to Lyft. Maybe the cynical Uber drivers should ***** at Uber instead of people like us who are frustrated that we cat tip!


----------



## SpinalCabbage

hb091666 said:


> I’ve had the same problem. I don’t have *ing cash, the app is supposed to work and it doesn’t. Switching to Lyft. Maybe the cynical Uber drivers should ** at Uber instead of people like us who are frustrated that we cat tip!


You just responded to a three-year old post. You can always add a tip later - up to 30 days I believe. 

Welcome to the uberpeople.net forum.


----------



## hb091666

SpinalCabbage said:


> You just responded to a three-year old post. You can always add a tip later - up to 30 days I believe.
> 
> Welcome to the uberpeople.net forum.


I don’t care how old the post is. It happened a few hours ago and it happened on my last trip. Maybe it has something to do with their package delivery service. Not using cash, switching to Lyft.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

hb091666 said:


> I don’t care how old the post is. It happened a few hours ago and it happened on my last trip. Maybe it has something to do with their package delivery service. Not using cash, switching to Lyft.


I understand your frustration. I'm just pointing out that the person you responded to hasn't been here since Jul 18, 2018. You have up to 30 days after the trip to tip.


----------



## hb091666

SpinalCabbage said:


> I understand your frustration. I'm just pointing out that the person you responded to hasn't been here since Jul 18, 2018. You have up to 30 days after the trip to tip.


Cool. The app doesn’t let me do that. Something is off with my account, most likely. But Uber’s customer service is basically nonexistent, so I can’t fix it. I was a waiter at various restaurants back in the day and I despise people who don’t tip; now I’m that asshole because the ****ing Uber app won’t let me do it and I have no way to fix it. Even if I had cash there’s no way to get it to the drivers I reluctantly stiffed. Done with my ranting, switching to Lyft.


----------



## FLKeys

SpinalCabbage said:


> You just responded to a three-year old post. You can always add a tip later - up to 30 days I believe.
> 
> Welcome to the uberpeople.net forum.


Problem with this new format is it puts suggested threads that are old as hell.


----------



## Tafmaga

I am currently trying to send a $100 tip and it simply won’t go through. It just disappears minutes after I add it. I am mortified that my driver is not receiving his tip after driving hubby and me 30 miles home covered in grease after our car broke down.


----------



## FLKeys

Tafmaga said:


> I am currently trying to send a $100 tip and it simply won’t go through. It just disappears minutes after I add it. I am mortified that my driver is not receiving his tip after driving hubby and me 30 miles home covered in grease after our car broke down.


Uber limits what you can tip, I think it is 3X the cost of the ride.

Tip 3x the amount of the ride and see if that goes through. Better yet try to reach the driver via Uber and ask him if he has a way you can tip him via another form like cash app, paypal, Zelle, etc.


----------

